# Facebook/myspace



## Glockink

Any fellow haunters have em!? 
Add me on!

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/profile.php?id=805530127

http://www.myspace.com/tattoosbystan


----------



## Hauntiholik

There are a bunch of us on fb.

www.facebook.com/hauntiholik

Make sure you go "Like" HauntForum!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

http://www.facebook.com/#!/midnightvigilante

you may find me here


----------



## badger

http://www.facebook.com/rabidbadger.hauntconsulting


----------



## pyro

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=lf#!/Pyro.Manny


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/willaert


----------



## PirateLady

Ok me too!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=1487323673


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

following the herd...
http://www.facebook.com/yzajac


----------



## Warrant2000

Me three!

Quite possibly the longest haunt name in the galaxy...

Please don't be put off if I don't immediately friend you. I'd prefer to "Like" your haunt page, vice "Friend"ing your personal page. Getting personal life updates from people I don't really know is just a little weird for us.

Quick story, last month my son got a friend request from some unknown person with a hot girl picture. This person had 1,000+ friends. One day while my son was FB-chatting with his girlfriend, this new friend popped in chat and asked him if there are any good places in town to eat. He was busy chatting with his girlfriend, so he exchanged just a few short tips with the new friend and went back to his girlfriend, thinking nothing of the other conversation. Within a few days, my son's girlfriend got a PM from this "new friend" that included a "transcript" of her conversation with my son, accusing him of not being faithful. Even though my son only said a few lines about local restaurants, this new friend fabricated and added several steamy paragraphs of the conversation they supposedly had.

Well, my son had to explain himself to his girlfriend, who thankfully was trusting and understanding. He deleted and blocked that "new friend" and reported her, if it even was a her, through the FB grievance channels.

Moral of the story: don't friend anyone you don't know.
Moral #2 of the story: no one can name their 1,000+ friends.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

well in that case then:
http://www.facebook.com/hauntedyardofdoom


----------



## pyro

then you can like this-- http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=26420794283


----------



## Warrant2000

Got you in, thanks!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/TXFX-Haunters-Group/139406386071561?ref=sgm

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Ro...ed-Yard/180216315966?ref=sgm&__a=6&ajaxpipe=1


----------



## shadowsofhorror

*Anyone here on FB??*

Hi I'm dave,
very new here so if this isn't proper protocal let me know. I was just wondering if anyone here used facebook? I do..I have even set up a group there.

ME: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=100001015374158

GROUP: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=100498143327911


----------



## Tralan

Haha! Myspace... that's funny.

www.facebook.com/Tralan


----------



## HallowEve

Finally got my facebook page made for "Halloween"!

http://www.facebook.com/nocturina


----------



## Nick Nefarious

Hit me up.
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001120827072


----------



## Spooky D

Please feel free to like my page.
https://www.facebook.com/SpookShowStudios


----------



## sickNtwisted

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000412266388&ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## debbie5

Ohhhh...my posts are too weird. I have to pretend to be normal here. If you find my FB page, then my cover is **blown**. 

"They're coming to take me away, hee hee, ho ho , ha ha.."

How do I make a separate FB Halloween page? Do I need a new/diff email addy for the separate account??


----------



## Warrant2000

Debbie5, go to here and it will get you started.

I created a page for my haunt, and used it as a "faux PR campaign" making announcements about the facility, it's events, and what's going on. It included happy announcements to Family Days, to problems with containment's, a new Doctor, missing inmates, lockdown, and a final casualty. The last few messages were frantic calls for help from a few people left inside, "...they're coming..."


----------



## debbie5

Thanks, Warrant! Now I gotta scan pics in this weekend and I can have haunt pics online.


----------



## Bethene

I think this is how you get to mine,, other wise search Beth Gardner(Houseman)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000273216563&ref=tn_tnmn

Debbie, you can't be any weirder than me!


----------



## DynomiteDaniel

Here is my facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/13-Steps-Haunted-House-13-Steps-To-Nowhere-/298739003495965


----------



## tcass01

http://www.facebook.com/thomas.cass1


----------



## tcass01

To all who aren't sure, to post your FB link, go to the link at the bottom of your "info" section on FB. Copy that and past it here.


----------



## xcip1985

I have a facebook : http://www.facebook.com/xcipher1986


----------



## scareme

Bethene said:


> Debbie, you can't be any weirder than me!


Oh please don't bet her. I would hate for her to have her prove it.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Here is my Haunt group's page: http://www.facebook.com/TriCityHaunters
And here is my personal Page: http://www.facebook.com/TheLadyBlackrose


----------



## Warrant2000

tcass01 and xcip1985: do you have something other than your personal page, like a page for your haunt? I'd rather connect to your haunt FB page.


----------



## randomr8

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=571239063


----------



## randomr8

debbie5 said:


> Ohhhh...my posts are too weird. I have to pretend to be normal here. If you find my FB page, then my cover is **blown**.
> 
> "They're coming to take me away, hee hee, ho ho , ha ha.."
> 
> How do I make a separate FB Halloween page? Do I need a new/diff email addy for the separate account??










/IMG]


----------



## MapThePlanet

let me throw my hat in this ring as well 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1247961900&ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## Headless

Here is me!

http://www.facebook.com/merriyank


----------



## Headless

I've tried adding a few people from here but not a lot of luck so far LOL


----------



## Dan The Welder

*facebook*

Does anybody want to be friends on facebook ?


----------



## Dan The Welder

Or you can like my page, "Elte Prop Design"


----------



## N. Fantom

Love all your work! I liked your page


----------



## Dan The Welder

I saw that, thanks for the like


----------



## RoxyBlue

There is a thread with Facebook sites for members that you might like to look at here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22663&highlight=facebook

Personally, I think Facebook is evil - it lures good haunters away from where they should be, which is on HauntForum:googly:


----------



## Dan The Welder

I shall remember your warning roxy


----------



## Headless

I have to admit - it has taken a wee few moments of my time - but I always come back to haunt forum!!!!!! Mind you - between the forum and Facebook - there probably isn't as much prop building happening as there should be.......... smack me.


----------



## Hairazor

Looked at your site. Liked it and liked it. Love the beans and maggots. I do hardly anything with facebook, only have an account because my boss at the Library made us all get one.


----------



## Dan The Welder

I made that page to get into prop design, but I like to keep my toys, thanks guys


----------



## vamp_girl

I liked your page.


----------



## vamp_girl

www.facebook.com/bowman1987


----------



## vamp_girl

When you try to add me just pm with your user name on here and make sure you tell me that you are from this site.


----------



## Dan The Welder

I saw that, thanks for the like


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Personally, I think *Facebook is evil* - it lures good haunters away from where they should be, which is on HauntForum:googly:


100% agree


----------



## Dan The Welder

Lol when i get on facebook i always have the haunt forum open in a second window


----------



## remylass

**Question moved to another topic.


----------

